Making America safer: survellance cameras with guns - amichail
======
omouse
Since when is Startup News synonymous with reddit?

~~~
extantproject
I agree. This post isn't relevant.

------
zaidf
On a side note, time for a bury feature;)

~~~
yaacovtp
And a limiter on spam from self promoting blogs. And a filter for web 2.0
gossip blogs.

------
dfranke
One of the four rules of gun safety: never let your muzzle cover anything that
you are not prepared to destroy.

Hard to do when the muzzle is mounted to a camera that's surveying a crowded
square.

~~~
amichail
The gun could pop out in emergency situations. It need not always point at
people.

Moreover, you could have several guns, some more lethal than others (e.g.,
stun guns, etc).

------
zaidf
I hope to be dead before such a thing is put in place.

~~~
gyro_robo
You want to be dead for sure before you might accidentally get shot?

~~~
create_account
No, he means let the Idiocracy world of the future do this, if it's done,
ever.

------
Sam_Odio
[deleted]

------
amichail
Like in London, you could have surveillance cameras everywhere. But add guns
on them as well to prevent/limit crime.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
This is a joke, right?

~~~
amichail
Do you have any better ideas?

~~~
corentin
Technology can't solve all problems; crime is a social problem.

~~~
amichail
Whatever the reason, it still happens. So we need a solution. Technology can
at least give us a short-term solution. Maybe later we will have better ways
to deal with mental illness for example.

